# problem with citori 20 ga.



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

HELP. I was out pheasant hunting this morning and when i finally had an opportunity to shoot my 20 gauge citori over and under for the first time this year it would not fire. I tried it again and the first barrel fired, but the second refused to fire. Repeated the process and had the same result. First barrel fired, second did not. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I believe you need to put a shell in each barrel.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

dc, I seem to recall that problem from the past. I thought it had to do with not enough recoil from the shells being used? Doesn't the recoil reset something in the fireing mechanism for the second barrel? Where is Drakekiller; he'll tell you right away.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

Thank you, Dick. Perhaps drakekiller will see the post. I appreciatate your willingness to help.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Could be a couple of things, the first was mentioned, not enough recoild to set for the second shot. But since you had trouble with the first shot it could be that things are a bit gummed up internally and it needs a cleaning. Had a problem with my 20ga superposed this fall and it was in need of cleaning.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree with bigdog, but it could also be a broked firing pin. I had that problem last year with my ithaca o/u


----------

